# Uber Eats cut Vegas drivers pay



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

And these low life's have the nerve to act like it's a good thing

New delivery fare structure

Hi CHRIS,

While you've been busy driving people and delivering items around Las Vegas, we've been listening to feedback and working on ways to create more alignment in fares across rides and deliveries.

*What's changing *
Starting Wednesday (2/15/2017), we're updating the way delivery fares are calculated in order to better reflect the door-to-door service you provide. You'll now get compensated for each pickup and dropoff you complete, in addition to the per mile rate for the delivery distance you travel:

_$2.50 per pickup + $0.90 per mile + $1.30 per dropoff_

For example, if you deliver a meal from Soho Sushi Burrito (Sahara Ave.) to UNLV, the fare would be calculated like this:

_$2.50 pickup + ($0.90 x 5.1 miles) + $1.30 dropoff = $8.39 fare_

Just as before, we'll deduct Uber's 25% service fee, so your total payout would be *$6.30*.

In addition to the pickup fee and distance rate, for trips where you pick up 2 or more orders in one stop, you will also earn an additional drop-off fee for each delivery. The per mile rate is based on the total distance of the route displayed in the app when you tap Navigate.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

vegasheat said:


> In addition to the pickup fee and distance rate, for trips where you pick up 2 or more orders in one stop, you will also earn an additional drop-off fee for each delivery.


Uber Eats meets uber pool. What a sham


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Uber Eats meets uber pool. What a sham


This is a scam I have delivered over 600 meals for these bastards and never had two pickups at one point as the same time.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

vegasheat said:


> This is a scam I have delivered over 600 meals for these bastards and never had two pickups at one point as the same time.


Interestingly, after only a couple dozen deliveries since opting in, I got my first two-fer the other day and was paid a fare per delivery based on mileage from the pickup to each drop point (got a $5 tip from each too .

UberEats PDX only takes 10% fees, I'm guessing because they want to compete with a local food delivery service called Grub Hub. So, from that standpoint, I take Eats deliveries with the sick pleasure of knowing Uber is taking a smaller cut.


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

The most disgusting vial four letter word UBER.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

vegasheat said:


> Anyone who celibrates a 40% pay cut is a moron or an uber hack.


HAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

vegasheat said:


> The most disgusting vial four letter word UBER.


STOP IT!!

YOU'RE KILLING ME!!!!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

vegasheat said:


> Go tell the boss in the office you suck at trolling this forum.


I just did. Told him I was done cuz I got called out by vegasheat. I'm just not cut out for this.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

vegasheat said:


> I assure you, you wouldn't say that to may face you coward


Oh, hell yes I would. I'd love getting my ass kicked by you, just to know I got under your skin that deep.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

(Wow, that escalated quickly!)


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

We've been moderated :-/

Just when I was having so much fun


----------

